# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  خطا در ورود داده ی فارسی به database در sqlserver?

## m.h.movahedi

سلام دوستان 
زمانی که یه داده ی فارسی رو وارد جدول میکنم به جای اون کارکتر(؟) وارد میشه کسی میتونه بگه باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## ACorvinus

سلام.

رو Database راست کلیک کن و Properties رو انتخاب کن و در برگه Optiions، گزینه Collation رو به (Persian_CI_AS) اگر SQL2008 داری و یا (Arabic_CI_AS) اگر SQL2005 و به پایین داری، تبدیل کن.
به همین راحتی.

----------

